
Two years in jail for reporting news without a license - geomark
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1239074/two-years-in-jail-proposed-for-reporting-news-without-licence
======
geomark
Possibly of interest to HN due to all the recent discussions about fake news.
So here's a way to squash it, as well as any other news governments don't
like.

Also of possible interest to HN because "reporting news" inclues apps that are
used to report news. Presumably the platform hosting the app as well as the
app developer (?, not sure) are at risk.

------
I_am_neo
I wonder what the price to pay is for commenting on the news under such
nonsense?

